# 4 speed or 5 speed tranny?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

I would like to know if my 92 nissan sentra needs a 4 or 5 speed tranny. Soon I will be dropping in the tranny as a project which I have no idea how to do. Can anyone post a link on how to change a transmission? What about on a scale of 1 to 5 as 5 being most difficult, how hard is it to change?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You want a 5-speed. The four-speed only came on the '91 E IIRC and some B12s. The four-speed is a tough tranny - PaulB, a guy who used to have a turbo GA16 in his B13 used a 4-speed. However, the ratios are going to probably be a little taller and farther apart in the 4-speed than the 5-speed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

SentraSESeaTown said:


> *I would like to know if my 92 nissan sentra needs a 4 or 5 speed tranny. Soon I will be dropping in the tranny as a project which I have no idea how to do. Can anyone post a link on how to change a transmission? What about on a scale of 1 to 5 as 5 being most difficult, how hard is it to change? *


If we're racing and we're in 4th I'll have one more gear to go. then when I get in front of you and you can see the back of the car clearly I'll tell my girl in the passenger side to press the RED triangle button.

tranny swap 5 for the first time, have someone help you that knows there way around the motor.


----------

